# Piglets. Large Black Hogs



## JenniferLedlow (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi, We have 4 feeders and 2 boar piglets left. No gilts right now. The boars are $250 each. Super/Charlotte bloodlines and have 16 nipples (TMI I know). Asking $150 for the barrows but will consider offers. These are pasture raised pigs. We can meet or deliver if you aren't too far. Email me or reply here. [email protected]. We are in Yukon OK. Piglets will be wormed and weaned, ready to go 9/18. 


Also have 10 guineas too many and ten roosters. Standard breeds-Rhodebar, Cochin, Maran, Americana, Olive egger.


----------



## JenniferLedlow (Mar 18, 2014)

Only three barrows left. $125 each.


----------

